# Blue Lily Commission on Bandcamp



## Stephen Palmer (Mar 28, 2011)

*Blue Lily Commission on Bandcamp*

Today marks the first ever all-digital release of the entire Blue Lily Commission catalogue, including _The Nymphaea Collection,_ premiered today only on Bandcamp, of four never-before-released tracks from the early days and two recent remixes.

Blue Lily Commission began in 2000. I wanted to start a new recording project that would allow me to diversify into the ethnic (especially North African and Indian) music that I liked, but which also took from electronic music genres, merging the two into "future music from an ancient past." A lot of the influences in the early days were Egyptian, for instance in the art.

As for the blue lily, _nymphaea caerulea,_ it is a mildly psychoactive plant, today very rare, but in Ancient Egypt commonly growing along the banks of the Nile.

Bandcamp is becoming a popular resource for artists who want to deliver their music directly to their fans. I have priced the individual tracks and the albums as a whole so that the album is the better option - all the albums are £5.00 each. But fans who like individual tracks and want to download them can do that easily. 85% of the money goes to me, so you are directly supporting the artist when you buy from Bandcamp.

All the albums are there: _Wine Songs_ (2000), _In The Heart Of The Old City..._ (2001), _Seshen And The White Jasmine Commission_ (2003), _Eastern Evening_ (2005), _Eve Songs_ (2008) and _Bharatadubs_ (2009). The earlier albums were all remastered from the original digital files in 2005.

Here's the link to the new Blue Lily Commission site:

Blue Lily Commission








Happy listening!

Steve...


----------

